

Show HN: First app, Chill Timer - rescripting
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mkthings.chilltimer

======
rescripting
Hello HN! OP here.

I'm not an app developer by trade, but I've tried my hand at Android
development to scratch one of my own itches. I know the HN crowd appreciates
things that are a little more technically impressive, but I can't miss an
opportunity to get feedback from a community with so much expertise.

What it is: Throw your beer or wine in the fridge or freezer, set the timer
and you'll be notified when your beverages are cold. Chill drinks quickly,
without worrying about freezing them.

I'd love to get your feedback on design/usability and and ideas you guys might
have for new features.

~~~
darrelld
All of my beverages are currently sitting chilled in the fridge, but I'll
install it now and next time I need them chilled fast I'll try your app out.

*Edit: I just ran through the options and I think it's great that your app just does what it says it will do. No fancy graphics everywhere, just raw information.

The settings button seems a little out of place. You currently only have the
option for Farenheit and Celsius on that screen. Why not just put those
options right on the main screen? Seems like a few extra touches for no
reason.

~~~
rescripting
Thanks for checking it out! I agree it's awkward to have the temperature unit
selection on its own page, but it seemed like something that wouldn't change
much so I wanted to hide it away.

